# Etisalat "Prestige program". What is it?



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I received a curious SMS from Etisalat telling me that my usage on my post-paid mobile account had fallen below the requirements for the "Prestige Program" and therefore regretfully they are cancelling that program for me. 

Of course I have no idea what they are talking about and never to my knowledge signed up for such a program. 

Anyone else seen this? I'm getting a little tired of needing "prestige" or VIP programs just to get reasonable service - which in this case I would define as minimal interaction of any kind.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

This is just a Prestige customer support, probably for clients spending at least AED 1000 per month. You get priority queues at their offices, over the phone and there is dedicated email as well, where you get human answers within 30-60mins.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Malbec said:


> This is just a Prestige customer support, probably for clients spending at least AED 1000 per month. You get priority queues at their offices, over the phone and there is dedicated email as well, where you get human answers within 30-60mins.


I guess that isn't shocking news. Tiresome though.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I had somethung called Elite from 'the other mobile provider' that I think is a similar package, it was a good deal and I wouldn't be able to find the same allowance for data/mins etc now for the price I was paying - but I didn't use it all so downgraded my tariff and now pay half as much for data/mins etc that I actually use up each month.

Service still ****e tho. App is useful enough to see how much data and minutes I have left.


----------

